# Water Heater Switch



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

What is the on/off switch used for in the water heater bay outside the trailer?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I am presuming you have a HW heater that can use both - LP and electric? If so, on your control panel inside the trailer you should have a switch for using the electric for the HW - the switch in the HW bay must be set to on - in addtion to the one on your control panel to use the electric for your HW heater.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't count on it being too warm too quick though as that electric element can take a while. My DW found that out last night. It was quite the funny!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> Don't count on it being too warm too quick though as that electric element can take a while. My DW found that out last night. It was quite the funny!


True, I use the LP to get things warm and then switch over. Why use up the LP when your paying for electric? We really don't use the shower and maybe the tub for our grandaughter. I would use the LP for showers and then switch to electric when done IMO.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats what we do too. Electric takes about 30 min to get hot ( depending on incoming water temp ) but the gas heats it up fast. I use both in the shower.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kev said:


> What is the on/off switch used for in the water heater bay outside the trailer?


It is the local on/off switch for the water heater. It interrupts the voltage to the overheat detector and the thermostat and that prevents operation.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> What is the on/off switch used for in the water heater bay outside the trailer?


It is the local on/off switch for the water heater. It interrupts the voltage to the overheat detector and the thermostat and that prevents operation.
[/quote]

It's my understanding that you flip this switch when you drain the tank. This prevents someone from accidently turning it on and frying the element.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bricker417 said:


> What is the on/off switch used for in the water heater bay outside the trailer?


It is the local on/off switch for the water heater. It interrupts the voltage to the overheat detector and the thermostat and that prevents operation.
[/quote]

It's my understanding that you flip this switch when you drain the tank. This prevents someone from accidently turning it on and frying the element.
[/quote]

This is a good use for it.


----------



## tdux3+j (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish mine took a 1/2 hour to heat up! : I took mine back to the dealership to check, and they told ne it took an hour in 5 minutes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdux3+j said:


> I wish mine took a 1/2 hour to heat up! : I took mine back to the dealership to check, and they told ne it took an hour in 5 minutes.


Wow...you boiling lobsters in there?









That is crazy for that amount of time to get hot water. Was this will only the electric element working? I always use propane and it would take about 20-25 mins at the most to heat up.


----------

